# The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc...



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

Well, I have gone through quiet a learning process, and threw trials, errors, hands on equipment, have picked up quiet alot of knowledge that I would like to share with those in this forum...
What I have used/dealt with... (mainly with Jetta MKIV)
Depot Ecodes - Hella Ecodes - Component HID kit in H4 (both HI and LO and just LO w/NO HI) - OEM HID Bora.

Depot vs Hella Challenge...
1) *There is NO difference in BEAM quality, aspect, nor image between the Depots and Hellas, regardless of bulb used.* PERIOD, enough said. So, feel free to choose the Depots if price is a major concern or if you come across a GB or Special. Why not save some money, right?
2) Fit and Finish, is another matter all together. If some dimpling or some foreign matter under the chrome reflector housing doesn't bother you, then the Depots should be your hands down pick (cause it surely won't affect light bulb performance). If on the other hand, you are bothered by some impurities trapped under the chrome housing, then you better choose the Hellas. One other thing that may or may not bother you is the fact that the depots have a tendency to dislodge the internal housing from the main headlamp frame but this can be easily fixed by "resnapping" in place the ball joint of the internal housing to the main headlamp frame. In reality, no biggie. But to some, this may pose a fear factor or impression of "taiwan [email protected]_p syndrome". In any case, once in place the Depots never once caused concern in the real world.
3) Depots had a nice shield to cover the connector for the Fog lights (H3) that the Hellas did not, and this to me was a cause of concern due to the fact that the Hellas could short out the positive lead from the H3 bulb inside the headlamp housing. This was fixed by applying black electrical tape, but nonetheless shame on you Hella for leaving an exposed hot wire inside a grounded headlamp assembly.
4) H3 bulbs (fog/driving light) performed equally well in either housing. Beam pattern and focus were spot on. There isn't alot of light from such a small housing, but at least the beam was nice and clean. I tried both a standard wattage 55W, a super white standard wattage (4300K) and a higher wattage super white 85W (4300K) and the fog/driving lamps in either housing handled it all with ease.
5) H4 halogen bulbs performed well given the fact that the standard North American housing are so lousy in our MKIV Jetta's. That is not to say, that the housing produced what I have experienced in other setup, using true E-code headlamps, and that is the classic E-code
___/.....___/
which wasn't really the case. Kinda sucks, huh?
6) Using a component style HID setup in a Depots or Hella Ecodes requires a little common sense and a little luck. Luck can be helped immensely by choosing an HID manufacturer that has ACTUALLY used there kit in a Jetta Ecode. Believe me, this will make a world of difference. I believe the HID bulb capsule will contain an additional reflector cover that so many other companies selling kits simply do not have (more later on about this). And in the case of the Jetta depots and hellas are a requirement by nature due to the headlamps themselves. 
Using the standard Lo and no Hi 35 watt kit, or the Lo and Hi 35/50Watt Kit, light output is outstanding. It is SO much brighter than stock, that you yourself are blown away from the drivers seat. In fact, they are even brighter than the OEM Bora HID's Hands Down!!! Amazing.
Now the pitfalls heheheh
Unfortunately, the Jetta Depot Ecodes and the Jetta Hella Ecodes cannnot harness and focus the beam from the HID capsules like other HID setups. First and foremost, you must be conservative in your headlamp adjustment settings, and if you are, you can safely run this setup. Trust me, you won't blind oncoming traffic, just remember to be about 15% on the conservative side when adjusting for height. Otherwise you will dazzle onlookers








As well, the beam pattern is not uniform in nature, there is high and low spots in the beam spread. It bothers you at first, but then you adjust and just ignore it. AND, not all HID component kits are created equal. Apart from the actual component qualities, what is of a main concern is the trials and tribulations some companies have put into actually modifying the HID capsule with a different reflector shield to better control the light output coming from the bulb. This alone will help in limiting the funky (and I mean this in a bad way) upward splash that you simply don't get when using conventional halogen bulbs in an Ecode setup.
Also, there is no lazer like beam focus that you get out of an OEM HID setup. That kinda sucks as well, given the performance nature of the component HID's themselves. Nonetheless, even Acura manages to pull it off using a NON projector like headlamp assembly and HID's. Regardless of what people might tell you, this setup can work if you do your homework and take a conservative headlamp adjustment setting.

OEM Bora setup...
1) This setup is considerably more expensive, it's OEM remember!!!. You will save time in setting up your bulbs, ballasts, ignitors since it is done for you already. Can you say? Plug and Play. Well almost, you will have to build a harness adaptor, but this isn't a biggie and really isn't the point of this thread.
2) Firing up the HID Lo beams is like clockwork, it works. Everytime. You could even turn the lights on and off repeatedly and the OEM setup doesn't miss a beat (though I don't recommend this), whereupon the same cannot be said for the component HID kits. Many time the non oem HID's will simply not fire up and will require a cool down period in between off on periods. No doubt in my mind that he OEM setup will outlast the aftermarket IMO.
3) It kinda sucks that the OEM Bora setup has no provision for fog/driving lights, but that is another debate all together. As well, the Hi Beams IMO are very weak. Let's just say, that they at least have Hi beams given that many people who go the NON OEM HID component route lose the Hi beams in return for Lo HID beams. But still, that isn't saying much given the fact they do not really light up the road, in fact, with the HID Lo on you are hard pressed to really notice if the Hi beams are doing anything.
4) The HID Lo beams produce that nice lazer like beam light spread AS well as the Ecode effect not found in my other OEM HID vehicle (BMW 5 series). That wasn't expected, to be honest. I think it is an advantage over my other vehicle. 
5) My only source of dissappointment was that I was expecting MORE light output, compared to the NON OEM HID setups mentioned above as well as compared to my 5 series OEM HID's. Put it this way, it's a big improvement over stock and the beam pattern is really tight. But, I was hoping for more light and You can't count on the Hi beams to help you out.
6) The style of the OEM HID Headlamps are killer. It really helps to add to the already contemporary style of the MKIV, having that round Hi and round Lo headlamp assembly look found on so many of today's vehicles (Audi, BMW, Mercedes, Infinity etc)

Bottom line, it all comes down to costs. And until the OEM setup doesn't drop substantially in price, and you are willing to accept some compromises, then using a quality HID component Kit and slapping them into some Depots Ecodes will be your ticket to more night time vision.
If costs don't matter to you, and you want the enhancement of style over function as well then the OEM HID setup is your ticket to killing two birds with one stone.
Either way, both work better, much better than stock.


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (emumtl)*

Who's your DADDY?


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (emumtl)*

Good write-up Mike! I'm sure the usuals of this forum will read through it attentively like I did. 
I think there is a way to light up your high beams and still keeping your HID lows, which would compensate for the fact that High beam is not bright enough. 
On my Golf HID setup, the low beams remain fired up when I trigger the high beams. Combined, the high and lows give an AMAZING light output.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (emumtl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emumtl* »_Nonetheless, even Acura manages to pull it off using a NON projector like headlamp assembly and HID's. Regardless of what people might tell you, this setup can work if you do your homework and take a conservative headlamp adjustment setting.

Good write up...I just have to throw in that the Acura "non projector" that you are talking about is STILL HID non-projector though. It DOES NOT have an upward splash (as high) as the ecode halogen housings do.
When you say, "Regardless of what people might tell you..." I'm one of these guys...I've tried the conservative headlight settings but there is only so much that you can do. I will always recommend against the ecode halogens for HID retrofits. Again, good info. I don't dissagree with any of it and see that you opted for the OEM's too...
Another thing...it's not that the non-projector lights are brighter (both are 4300K and 3200 Lumens, right?) it's just that there is more scattered (less focused) light coming out of those units.
Both headlamps having the same bulbs will put out the same brightness (ie. 3200Lumens is 3200Lumens no matter what housing they are in).
Anyway, This is some good info that can finally solve the debate against the depo ecodes.
My only worry could be that as with any "less expensive" product that batch to batch production could be inconsistant...Just throwing out some ideas.
Later,


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (nater)*

FWIW: My Bora HID's come from a great Vortexer, and I think valued member to the vortex community ---> Trbo_GTI <--- He gets my vote, and you won't/don't be worried about dealing with him. Because what he promises is what you will get. I'm happy.
As well, Trbo_GTI never once rained on my parade nor any one elses for that matter (concerning lighting), has kept me in mind, and really came through for me with an OUTSTANDING price and product (by that I mean, they are like, brand new, from 2003 production!!!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nater: I must as well thank you, for being impartial, supportive and always ready with helpful insights and valued opinions/outlooks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and cheers!


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I just have to throw in that the Acura "non projector" that you are talking about is STILL HID non-projector though. It DOES NOT have an upward splash (as high) as the ecode halogen housings do.


Yes, I agree on both counts. Yet, they are capable of minimizing spurious light upward as well as giving a uniform light spread down on the road (which is neither the case for the Jetta Depot/Hella w/HID components)

_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
When you say, "Regardless of what people might tell you..." I'm one of these guys...


I understand your point. Yet, I believe it is a "doable" and workable mod given my outlines posted above. Yes, it is the least desireable HID package (HID component w/Depot or Hella) out there and in fact may be the most difficult of the halogen housing w/ HID components (I haven't tried them all) in the marketplace. When someone says, that a Jetta housing was never designed for HID components, you aren't getting an arguement out of me. Is it doable? Most definitely BUT, proceed with much caution and be prepared to accept some unfixable pitfalls.


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Another thing...it's not that the non-projector lights are brighter (both are 4300K and 3200 Lumens, right?) it's just that there is more scattered (less focused) light coming out of those units.


Let me explain. Comparing my BMW HID vs the Bora HID, no comparison, the BMW puts out more visual light out than the Bora HID. Same intensity perhaps, but there is just less of the beam coming out of the BORA. Same difference with the DEPOT/HELLA HID's vs the Bora OEM, even with lights conservatively adjusted, the DEPOT/HELLA BLOWS away the BORA OEM and Puts out huge amounts more light out on the road. So even though the Bora's are just as bright in intensity, I feel they are weaker in that there is much less that shows up on the road.

_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_

My only worry could be that as with any "less expensive" product that batch to batch production could be inconsistant...Just throwing out some ideas.


Though that may or may not be the case, it may or may not be in fact something to look out for. I simply cannot attest to the quality issue, but can say that my units worked and performed as intended and were no worse or better than the Hellas in lighting performance.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (emumtl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Amen to the above...
And thanks for the compliment. While my insight is not always correct I am only here to help others, as you are.
Most of us "regulars" here are just plain lighting dorks. Not really a bad thing...but it's amazing how much crap there is to be learned regarding stuff that I used to consider so simple.
It's more than just throwing in a new light bulb.
Later,


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (emumtl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emumtl* »_FWIW: My Bora HID's come from a great Vortexer, and I think valued member to the vortex community ---> Trbo_GTI <--- He gets my vote, and you won't/don't be worried about dealing with him. Because what he promises is what you will get. I'm happy.
As well, Trbo_GTI never once rained on my parade nor any one elses for that matter (concerning lighting), has kept me in mind, and really came through for me with an OUTSTANDING price and product (by that I mean, they are like, brand new, from 2003 production!!!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nater: I must as well thank you, for being impartial, supportive and always ready with helpful insights and valued opinions/outlooks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and cheers!










Whoah, Mike, thanks so much for the kind words! I'm almost blushing here! I'm glad I could help you out and that you're happy with what you got. Cheers!


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (emumtl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emumtl* »_Who's your DADDY?









*Very nice, by the way :-D* I hope I'll get to cross you on the bumpy Montreal roads some day! I'll blink my high beams to you.. hehe


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (TRBO-GTI)*

HEhehehehe...
bumpy roads. Yeah, that could be the understatement of the year. I do believe we have the worst roads for such a Mega Metropolitain City in North America...
Drive defensively when driving fast, and that's not so much as to avoid traffic, but more so for our "Moving" Potholes that our city is "Cursed" with...


----------



## theguysmiley (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (emumtl)*

This thread has been dead for over 3 years, but it is still the best post I have found on the HID debate...


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (theguysmiley)*

I am sure he used some very sophisticated testing equipment to gather all his facts too....


----------



## killroy77 (May 4, 2005)

Very nice write up, the only option that you didn't mention that is very possible is the swapping of an OEM HID projector into the Hella's or Depos. Seen this done a few times at hidplanet and its near equal to the OEM Bora headlights in performance, at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (killroy77)*

wow old thread. I will say this: 
I wont deny that you can skate with a hid kit in ecode halogen reflector lights but I myself wont give up my retrofit for 10 sets of ecodes with drop in HID kits.
As far as quality of depo vs. Hella, it is true that you can get away with a cheaper set of depos to use for driving however in some cases the parts in the depos just..suck. I bought a set of depos a while back to actually do a retrofit in and needles to say the chrominge quality was terrible, the adjusters were weak, and the durability of the entire headlight was also very depressing. Glad I didnt use them for regular halogen. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
One thing I dont like about HID kits in halogen Ecode reflectors.....you have to aim them a little lower. By doing this you affect there performance and thats when you have to think..."Is this really worth it"??
for the performance= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
for the money and ease of use= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_One thing I dont like about HID kits in halogen Ecode reflectors.....you have to aim them a little lower.

Why do you have to aim them lower?
ps: This thread is old - from a time when there was only one OEM HID and two halogen E-code options. Now there are a lot more ways to go wrong with MkIV headlights!


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (dennisgli)*

because with the glare factor with HID....aiming them lower tends to keep the light out of other drivers eyes. 
Yes this is an old thread....my point was now that this old thread is back on top more people are prone to reading it. My apprehention is soley based on discouraging people from thinking that this is a "good" and "efficient" method to have HID output.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (BrunoVdub)*

Ah, got it. But I'm not sure aiming them lower solves much - just turns too much light in the wrong place - to too much light in even more of the wrong place. I guess it would reduce blinding other drivers - but better to just use the bulbs that the lights were designed for to prevent that.


----------



## theguysmiley (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (dennisgli)*

Put some major eyelids on the headlights















Nah, The reason I revived this post was because I thought it was something that some of the MKIV "noobs" (not meant in a negative sense) could take to heart when considering their lighting options.
It's very intelligently written, and can help regardless of which side your opinion lies

















_Modified by theguysmiley at 5:53 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Ah, got it. But I'm not sure aiming them lower solves much - just turns too much light in the wrong place - to too much light in even more of the wrong place. I guess it would reduce blinding other drivers - but better to just use the bulbs that the lights were designed for to prevent that.


dennis....this statement hits the nail directly on the head. The very reason why going with a HID kit in reflectors and having to aim them lower defeats the purpose of a proper efficient lighting upgrade.


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: The Pro's and Con's of HID's - OEM - Depots - Hellas - H4 HID - H7 HID etc... (BrunoVdub)*

All I am saying is that I have seen the results of the Depo lights after:
-salt spray testing
-isolux testing
-vibration testing
He makes a statement saying that neither the Hella or the Depo is different. I will argue that, having seen test results.


----------

